# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Elastaza norma

## medyczka

*AspAT (Aminotransferaza asparaginianowa, GOT, AST)*

*Norma*: 

1 ≤ 2 ng/ml

*Interpretacja*: 

Podwyższony poziom najczęściej jest związany z chorobami trzustki. Spory wzrost enzymu obserwuje się w ostrym zapaleniu trzustki i w raku trzustki.

----------

